# Zinc Absorbtion



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

My wife went to the naturopath today, because of reoccuring ear infections. Mindless of the comments I made about changing her diet to see if that would have any impact.

Anyway, the naturopath, deterimined amoung other things that she had a zinc deficiancy.  When she came home she asked me to try Zinc Sulfate, 7-hydrate solution and she would be able to determine whether I have enough zinc in my diet.  It breaks down like this:

Category 1: Strong immediate, identifiable taste, means adequate zinc intake

Cat 2: Slightly strong unpleasent taste in 3-6 seconds means you could supplement with a multi.

Cat 3(my wife): Definite, though not strongly unplesant taste in 6- 10.  Means additional Supplementation of Zinc

Cat 4: Taste develops within 10-15 sec means you are zinc defiecient and definately need to supplement zinc

Cat 5: no specific zinc taste or sensation. Means you have little or no zinc in your diet, or do not metabolize zinc properly.

Anyway so I tried a tsp and the only taste I had was like water,  now I am spoked that I am not properly absorbing zinc.  Zinc is essential for proper immune function, protein synsthesis, blood stability, formation of insulin, contractility of muscles...

Any opinions? will this inhibit any growth?

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

Look at you finger nails....search for why, and zinc deficiency...I have to go sorry 

It doesn't take a lot of zinc only about 15-30 mgs.....and too much throws off copper balance 

DP


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2003)

It is definately important, especially when lifting weights. Try a good ZMA product and do not take with milk or calcium products.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

So, I did a little search to find out that white dots in your finger nails, could be an indicator of Zinc or Iron deficiancy.  Two of my nails have a white mark near the end of the nail, but couldn't that also be a sign of a period when my body had some deficiancies while fight some sort of bacteria.

On the other side of the coin, what if my body doesn't efficiently absorb zinc, can that be reversed.

I also take a multi everday.

IDF


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2003)

Check to see if it has zinc...............it should.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 17, 2003)

Yeah not much about 5 mgs.  But I suppose I get zinc from other sources as well!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 17, 2003)

I'd still check into a good ZMA(like optimum..............cheap and good)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> So, I did a little search to find out that white dots in your finger nails, could be an indicator of Zinc or Iron deficiancy.  Two of my nails have a white mark near the end of the nail, but couldn't that also be a sign of a period when my body had some deficiancies while fight some sort of bacteria.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, what if my body doesn't efficiently absorb zinc, can that be reversed.
> ...



Good...now can you post the signs of deficiency please...hard for me to do now?  :d

Your multi probably a cheaper form of zinc.......if you can....because of the nutritional program you are on and the extra water....an Iron-free Multi mineral at dinner would be advised.......one with chelated minerals is best 


dp


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 17, 2003)

The RDA is 15 mgs btw..as a BB 30mgs  is not unreasonable.....women have the highest concentr8tions in their eyes, men in their prostates! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Good...now can you post the signs of deficiency please...hard for me to do now?  :d
> 
> Your multi probably a cheaper form of zinc.......if you can....because of the nutritional program you are on and the extra water....an Iron-free Multi mineral at dinner would be advised.......one with chelated minerals is best
> ...



What's chelated and why's it important?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Symptoms of Zinc Deficiency * 

Deficiencies of zinc have been linked to: 
Delayed skeletal maturation and defective mineralization of bone (monkeys) 
Weight loss 
Intercurrent infections 
Hypogonadism in males 
Lack of sexual development in females 
Growth retardation 
Dwarfism 
Delayed puberty in adolescents 
Rough skin 
Poor appetite 
Mental lethargy 
Delayed wound healing 
Short stature 
Diarrhea 
Pneumonia 
Stretch marks (striae) 
White spots on fingernails 
Reduction in collagen turnover and synthesis (in chicks) 
Reduction in collagen (in humans) 
Poor Immune system 
Acne 
Cross-linking of collagen 
Hyaluronic acid abnormalities (in swine) 
Defective connective tissue 
Macular degeneration 
Cataracts (in salmon) 

http://www2.gvsu.edu/~pontiusd/zinc.html

I will start supplementing with a multi-mineral

IDF


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2003)

What to look for in a Multi-mineral Supp?  Seem's like Nature's Plus is the brand of Choice, but I don't think that is availble in Canada?

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's chelated and why's it important?



I have very short term access here...so I asked the questions, you guys do the research.......chelating a mineral....or amino acid chelating (Nature's Plus process)...makes a mineral more assimilible.

For instance what to look for....something as simple as Cal/Mag/Zinc  (and a good resons for chelation is that most calciums are only 29-41% absorbable, always take w/food...HCL improves this).....or a full blown mineral with copper, zinc, cal, mag, pottasium, iodine, manganese, and sometimes molybenum.

I don't know Canadian Brands...sorry? 

DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok, I am not an alcoholic, so that is probably not the problem, from do a few searches on the net, I think it probably has to do with the type of diet I am on, in specific the Water intake, causing loss of zinc through urination.

Anyway with that said, any Canadians, no a reputable brand of Multi-vitamins, and Multi-Minerals?

Thanks
IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 18, 2003)

Forgot selenium and chromium earlier.....keep selenium low...200 mcgs totals daily...toxic at 800 mcgs...


DP


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2003)

What is Mineral Chelate?

http://kelatroncorp.com/html/Q&A.html


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 19, 2003)

Excellent...

There is also a "Biotron" process.

...and FYI....Micheal Mooney just wrote me the other day.....Carbonyl Iron he suggested was a safer more stable form..(just cause that article elaborated on iron)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=carbonyl+iron&btnG=Google+Search

...and we do have posts here at IM on the dangers of iron 

DP


----------

